# 2015 F550 6.8V10



## Mustang (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm considering buying a 2015 F550 with a 6.8 V10. Anyone have any experience with this engine? Any issues> Thanks.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mustang said:


> I'm considering buying a 2015 F550 with a 6.8 V10. Anyone have any experience with this engine? Any issues> Thanks.


 There a good motor, lot of horror stories about spark plug and heads.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's a Ford...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

FredG said:


> There a good motor, lot of horror stories about spark plug and heads.


Really, let's hear some.

Now if you are referring to the V-10 that was 12 to 14 years prior, I would agree with you, but if you just want to post nonsense and crap, and talk about stuff you don't know anything about, well I suppose that's okay also, it just blends in with the rest.


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Motors are great ,but I'm on my second set of manifolds at 35000 miles


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Really, let's hear some.
> 
> Now if you are referring to the V-10 that was 12 to 14 years prior, I would agree with you, but if you just want to post nonsense and crap, and talk about stuff you don't know anything about, well I suppose that's okay also, it just blends in with the rest.


 Some old story's never die. I said it was a good motor. Ya I blend.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mustang said:


> I'm considering buying a 2015 F550 with a 6.8 V10. Anyone have any experience with this engine? Any issues> Thanks.


It's a good motor, but if you have a heavy foot, they will like gas.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Really, let's hear some.
> 
> Now if you are referring to the V-10 that was 12 to 14 years prior, I would agree with you, but if you just want to post nonsense and crap, and talk about stuff you don't know anything about, well I suppose that's okay also, it just blends in with the rest.


Easy Pat... breath...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

FredG said:


> Some old story's never die. I said it was a good motor. Ya I blend.


That's like saying President Trump is a good president but let's go ahead and impeach him

Or

Saying Bill Clinton was a good president and .
was impeached.

Blender.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> That's like saying President Trump is a good president but let's go ahead and impeach him
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


 Should be looking at a GM anyways.


----------



## Mustang (Feb 20, 2004)

Well, I bought it. Fingers crossed. Previous owner left a controller and mount for a boss plow on it but no blade. Also left a controller for a buyers spreader.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

A friend has had a few V10 plow trucks .. His last made it till 600 000km before a head gasket let go. Mind you it only plowed for two complete seasons, it was a hand shaker f250. Rust is your true enemy..


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mustang said:


> I'm considering buying a 2015 F550 with a 6.8 V10. Anyone have any experience with this engine? Any issues> Thanks.


We have a f450 w/V10, bought new in 2015......it's been a great truck, other than it sucks down gas like I do beer


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

plow4beer said:


> We have a f450 w/V10, bought new in 2015......it's been a great truck, other than it sucks down gas like I do beer


Ours is a 16 single cab, 11ft flatbed, 4.88 gears...gets 6.5 empty or loaded.

Loaded with gooseneck trailer, 4mpg, I have two 100 gals gas tanks on the bed.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

1olddogtwo said:


> Ours is a 16 single cab, 11ft flatbed, 4.88 gears...gets 6.5 empty or loaded.
> 
> Loaded with gooseneck trailer, 4mpg, I have two 100 gals gas tanks on the bed.


 Same configuration here (other than its an 11ft drop side dump bed on ours)...I think ours might be a whopping 6.75mpg's...?...mpg's never seem to change Regardless what we're doing to it. Most of its time is spent hauling a skid steer or mini-x and attachments/job materials... with some grabbing of small jags of fill or haul off of spoils from jobs mixed in....snow duty consists of a 4.5yd spreader & wipeout XL.


----------

